# vmWare starten in "Exclusive mode"



## Ruud (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Weis jemand wie man eine vmWare direkt startet in "exclusive mode"?
 Wenn die Maschine schon gestartet ist kann man ja die "exclusive mode" Auswahlen, aber ich mochte gern das er automatisch startet in exclusive mode.
Ich habe eine VMware workstation ACE Edition version 6.0

Entschuldige für mein deutsch,ist aber nicht schlecht für ein Holländer.


----------

